# alien eye zoo's



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

any one have these or a picture of these? i just picked some up, but they are closed, so im ancious to see what the are supposed to look like!


MP... why did you change your name back?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just Fraggit!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cuz too many freaking crazies thought i was a girl!

Alien eyes are rare man! they go for good money, let me see if i can find a pic...

Tkae a look at this thread:
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=81563&hl=alien+eyes


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wait a second... your not a girl??? 

hope thats what mine look like, under just actinics i can see a spec of bright bright greenish yellow sticking out, still havent opened. and yes keri, you know i will, eventually! thought louise had some already?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Very cool LD! And not only do you have some sweet looking zoos once they get growing you'll have yourself a money making goldmine!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, im getting quite the collection going... got some nice rare ones already, and its only gonna get better.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i got something for ya, just wait just wait til u see what im cooking


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you guys and your zoas  talk to me when you've got some acros hahahah... jk


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> you guys and your zoas  talk to me when you've got some acros hahahah... jk


acros??  i dont see what you geeks like about all those SPS, i got pine trees in my back yard, i dont need them in my tank too, give me something that moves!!


----------

